# Utica, Mi:  Antique Bicycle Display At Packard Proving Grounds



## Dan the bike man (Mar 10, 2016)

Hey Michigan and surrounding state collectors! There will be a bicycle display (no selling, just display your collection) at the Historic Packard Proving Grounds in Shelby Township (Utica) Michigan. There will be a car show going on the same day.
WE WILL BE INSIDE A HISTORIC BUILDING ON THE GROUNDS

WHERE: Packard Proving Grounds 49965 Van Dyke Ave, Shelby Charter Township, MI 48317
WHAT: Antique Bicycles 1860-1975
WHEN: Sunday June 12, 2016  8:00 AM - 3:00 PM

Free to get in, and display. You will have to *register no later than June 1st*. You will park your vehicle outside the gates and WALK your bicycle or bikes (as many as you want) into the show.

*See application in post below*


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 10, 2016)

Dan, sounds good, hope to be there.

Mike


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 10, 2016)

Be there for sure Dan. Email sent.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Mar 11, 2016)

The People at Packard Proving grounds want everyone to fill out the application in the next post and send it in, please. This keeps their records together. If you plan to attend please fill it out and email a scan or mail to Tom. Thanks!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Mar 12, 2016)

Cars ‘R’ Stars @ PPG Feature Bicycle Registration
Complete the entire form, sign it and mail to the address at bottom.
Please include any interesting facts* you’d like to share on the bicycle: specifications, history,
and the story of your ownership and restoration for possible inclusion in our Press Releases.
High-resolution digital photos would be greatly appreciated
You may print, then scan and email this form with photos to: info@carsrstars.com
Name____________________________________________________________________________
Address__________________________________________________________________________
City__________________________________________________________State_____Zip________
Mobile Phone__________________________E-mail____________________________________
Show Vehicle _____Year_____Make_____________Model____________Stock/Modified(Circle)
* Include vehicle history on a separate sheet if you wish. Digital Pictures and text may be sent to: info@carsrstars.com
Each bicycle exhibitor may be admitted free with up to (3) adults arriving together.
Bringing more than one bike? Attach a second sheet with the description, or write on the back.
I accept and assume full liability for any injury or loss to me or my property, agents or employees at any time and from any cause on the premises of the show. I expressly release the management from
any liability for such loss or injury and agree to provide and pay for my own insurance. I hereby grant unlimited permission to Cars ‘R’ Stars @ PPG to use pictures of myself or my show vehicle in
promotional materials relating to this show, along with any background information I may provide.
Signature_________________________________________________Date____________
I UNDERSTAND THAT I MUST PLAN TO ARRIVE ON SITE WITH MY FEATURE VEHICLE BETWEEN 7:00-7:30AM TO ALLOW FOR FEATURE VEHICLE ENTRY PRIOR TO THE SHOW CARS.
I WILL ENTER THROUGH THE GATE ON THE SOUTH SIDE OF 23 MILE ROAD, JUST WEST OF VANDYKE, ACROSS FROM MCDONALD’S
Send form to:
Cars ‘R’ Stars @ PPG SUNDAY JUNE 12, 2016

Tom Mitchell, Chairman                                                               8AM – 3PM AT THE HISTORIC
42802 Freeport Drive                                                               PACKARD PROVING GROUNDS
Sterling Heights, MI 48313                                                             www.carsrstars.com


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 12, 2016)

Please send in your application as soon as possible. Tom appreciates it so he knows how much space to allow.


----------



## Evans200 (Apr 14, 2016)

Email sent to Tom. Going to have 5 bikes on display and looking forward to meeting as many CABE members as possible. This is a very nice historic place and a great venue for us. Bikes will be displayed in an old restored building that was once used for testing tanks. Not to mention a great car show as well!


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 5, 2016)

Remember to send in your application


----------



## OhioJones (May 6, 2016)

4 days before my 35th birthday. Looking forward to coming out and seeing some bicycles. Thanks, again, for posting about this.


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 6, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> 4 days before my 35th birthday. Looking forward to coming out and seeing some bicycles. Thanks, again, for posting about this.




You should register and bring a bike or more!


----------



## OhioJones (May 6, 2016)

If i had one not taken apart i would. Haha. Working on two right now with a third waiting patiently for me. Believe me, i would if i could!!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 6, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> If i had one not taken apart i would. Haha. Working on two right now with a third waiting patiently for me. Believe me, i would if i could!!



I'll sell ya one or ten.....


----------



## OhioJones (May 6, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I'll sell ya one or ten.....



Haha. Wholesale!!


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 13, 2016)

BUMP! 29 days! If you haven't sent in your App. do it now. We need more bikes displayed at the grounds. Going to be fun with cars and bikes!


----------



## OhioJones (May 13, 2016)

Your elgin. This show. Derr


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 13, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> Your elgin. This show. Derr




Thought that's what you meant. Sorry, I picked two other bikes. Hard to pick just 2 but that's what will fit in my truck. If I could park close to the building with a trailer I'd take more.


----------



## OhioJones (May 13, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> Thought that's what you meant. Sorry, I picked two other bikes. Hard to pick just 2 but that's what will fit in my truck. If I could park close to the building with a trailer I'd take more.



Shux. I love that Elgin. If i wasn't a$$ deep into my cycletruck I would be coming by for a visit! 
Will be good times at the show either way.


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 14, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> Shux. I love that Elgin. If i wasn't a$$ deep into my cycletruck I would be coming by for a visit!
> Will be good times at the show either way.



Ok bringing my Elgin. So now you have to go!


----------



## OhioJones (May 14, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> Ok bringing my Elgin. So now you have to go!




YESSSS!!@#$$!$!!!


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 16, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> View attachment 305143 Email sent to Tom. Going to have 5 bikes on display and looking forward to meeting as many CABE members as possible. This is a very nice historic place and a great venue for us. Bikes will be displayed in an old restored building that was once used for testing tanks. Not to mention a great car show as well!






OhioJones said:


> YESSSS!!@#$$!$!!!




Great news! The organizer of the show agreed to accommodate my need of bringing a trailer near the building, SO I'll be bringing MORE bikes!!! And the Glidacycle will be one! Yay!!!


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 5, 2016)

The herd is ready. Showtime next Sunday!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 5, 2016)

Ohhh man, is that red spaceliner yours?!  Is that the same one that was in the show at AA??  Nice bike man! I have been lookin for a clean one of those....


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 5, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Ohhh man, is that red spaceliner yours?!  Is that the same one that was in the show at AA??  Nice bike man! I have been lookin for a clean one of those....



Yep, same one that was in AA. All original, even the tires! (did change the pedals tho)


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 5, 2016)

DOH! Ive been trying to figure out who had that thing, you had your name on a tag on it at AA, i wrote it down, but lost the paper! LOL! Now I know., Let the stalking commence! I gotta pair of flightliners and a ladies spaceliner....thats a awesome example man, kudos for showing her off!


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 5, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> The herd is ready. Showtime next Sunday!View attachment 324608



If you suddenly pass due to heatstroke that day, I will make sure that your bicycles are well cared for. Just want you to know that I am here for you.


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 5, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> DOH! Ive been trying to figure out who had that thing, you had your name on a tag on it at AA, i wrote it down, but lost the paper! LOL! Now I know., Let the stalking commence! I gotta pair of flightliners and a ladies spaceliner....thats a awesome example man, kudos for showing her off!



Stalk away! BTW, "her" name is Elroy, as in Elroy Jetson, "Space"liner, etc. All my bikes have names, and all start with "E". All are boys bikes, though the 59 Evans is named "Evelyn" (long story)
In the shed pic, left to right: Emmett, Evelyn, Ernie, Edgar, Edsel, Elroy
In know, I'm nuts! But it's raining now, good time to talk about this stuff!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 5, 2016)

you gonna lock that trailer tonight? muwhahahhahahhahah....JK man, no worries... I dont name bikes, but you could very well have the cleanest twin switch boys bike in existance.....perhaps I should just send my girls bike your way if it needs a GF


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 5, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> If you suddenly pass due to heatstroke that day, I will make sure that your bicycles are well cared for. Just want you to know that I am here for you.



That's good to know. Very comforting, lol. You can pick up the pieces after Dave is done shooting me with his Daido Machine Gun!


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 5, 2016)

Haha!! Oh, good grief. 

You had better not hit the bikes, Dave!


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 5, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> you gonna lock that trailer tonight? muwhahahhahahhahah....JK man, no worries... I dont name bikes, but you could very well have the cleanest twin switch boys bike in existance.....perhaps I should just send my girls bike your way if it needs a GF



I named them because my grandkids kept asking what there names were. For a 7 and 5 year old, "Emmett" is easier than Columbia Goodyear Hi-Way Patrol, lol. We have fun with the names. Thanks for your compliments on the Spaceliner. I have MickeyC here on the Cabe to thank for that one. Come to Utica on Sunday. Bring some Miller Lite, a Daido Machine Gun, and we'll "talk"


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 5, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> I named them because my grandkids kept asking what there names were. For a 7 and 5 year old, "Emmett" is easier than Columbia Goodyear Hi-Way Patrol, lol. We have fun with the names. Thanks for your compliments on the Spaceliner. I have MickeyC here on the Cabe to thank for that one. Come to Utica on Sunday. Bring some Miller Lite, a Daido Machine Gun, and we'll "talk"



I might head over, I dunno, been 'cross the mitten and back 3 times in the last month..next time I head over I realllllly want to see Chestnut hollow.  As for the maching guns, I got one from ASBolt, and the second one I got elsewhere was missing the clamp stuff, but easy enough fix...Mr. Bolt may have another?  I dunno.  Ill keep my eyes peeled


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 6, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I might head over, I dunno, been 'cross the mitten and back 3 times in the last month..next time I head over I realllllly want to see Chestnut hollow.  As for the maching guns, I got one from ASBolt, and the second one I got elsewhere was missing the clamp stuff, but easy enough fix...Mr. Bolt may have another?  I dunno.  Ill keep my eyes peeled



Maybe see Chestnut Hollow Sunday after the show. He's 1/2 hour north of the proving grounds. Just a thought. There's a machine gun on ebay, but it's all crapped out and doesn't work. Not worth 100 bucks


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 6, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Maybe see Chestnut Hollow Sunday after the show. He's 1/2 hour north of the proving grounds. Just a thought. There's a machine gun on ebay, but it's all crapped out and doesn't work. Not worth 100 bucks



I gave $100 each for mine, NIB, guy at AA was selling em too...no idea who, but he had a nice little pile of em.   BigApe over at Ratrod was selling em,   afew months back...hmm...like i said ill keep my eyes open, if i see a nice one for around $100, ill snag it up.


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 6, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I gave $100 each for mine, NIB, guy at AA was selling em too...no idea who, but he had a nice little pile of em.   BigApe over at Ratrod was selling em,   afew months back...hmm...like i said ill keep my eyes open, if i see a nice one for around $100, ill snag it up.



Thanks Dave!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 8, 2016)

17 bikes at Utica this Sunday from 1885 to 1969 PLUS a HUGE car show, swap meet, food and fun! It's a can't miss event. I'm glad I twisted the guys arm last year to add the bikes. It'll round out the show nicely. Hope to meet some other CABE members. Don't miss it!


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 11, 2016)

See the famous "Miss America X" Tomorrow at the Cars R Stars show held at the Packard Proving Grounds in Utica. A 38 foot mahogany masterpiece built in 1932 by Gar Wood. Powered by 4 Packard supercharged V-12 engines, 1800 hp each, this boat was the fastest in the world at 125 mph. Imagine 7200 hp in a boat in 1932!


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 11, 2016)

All loaded up and tied down for the big trip (10 miles) tomorrow to the Packard Proving Grounds.


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 11, 2016)

Some serious bikes there, my friend. Cannot wait!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 11, 2016)

my selections range from 1885 to 1969. A lot of American style and engineering! A lot of work to get them all out from all corners of my house too!


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 11, 2016)

Your Elgin is always welcome to sleep at my place.


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 11, 2016)

Next year I will have at least one complete bicycle to bring to this event. Woohoo!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 11, 2016)

Here's a teaser for 3 of my 6...


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 11, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> Your Elgin is always welcome to sleep at my place.




No way! lol


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 11, 2016)

Think my heart just skipped a beat. Haha.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 11, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> Think my heart just skipped a beat. Haha.




I'm I going to need an armed guard?


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 11, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> I'm I going to need an armed guard?



Hahahaha. Don't worry, my fourteen year old son will make sure I keep my hands and my drool off of the bikes.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 11, 2016)

Lol ok good. Like the car guys I have a rule. Run your fingers over my bikes, I run my bikes over your fingers. Lmao kidding! 
@Evans200 i was thinking I should bring an 7th bike just to drive Tom crazy! Lol he warned me not to bring any unregistered bikes!  I may bring a pedal car


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 11, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> Lol ok good. Like the car guys I have a rule. Run your fingers over my bikes, I run my bikes over your fingers. Lmao kidding!
> @Evans200 i was thinking I should bring an 7th bike just to drive Tom crazy! Lol he warned me not to bring any unregistered bikes!  I may bring a pedal car



Would never even think of it. Look but don't touch. 

You should bring an army of pedal cars lol


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 11, 2016)

I know. I could... Got like 15 pedal vehicles or something like that. Who's counting?


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 11, 2016)

This could really get interesting.


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 11, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> Lol ok good. Like the car guys I have a rule. Run your fingers over my bikes, I run my bikes over your fingers. Lmao kidding!
> @Evans200 i was thinking I should bring an 7th bike just to drive Tom crazy! Lol he warned me not to bring any unregistered bikes!  I may bring a pedal car



Dan, do it! Hey, we got velvet ropes to keep all the ham'n eggers away from our stuff at arms length. A little touching is OK with me, heck they get touched when I ride them. Tipping over is a different story, that's why I use the stands, front and back. I think Tom's cage needs to be rattled, a 7th bike or pedal car might do the trick! This is a good show, but it ain't the Concours at Pebble Beach!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 11, 2016)

Right on. I don't mind as long as the public is not doing anything harmful. Jones, you or other bike guys I'm not worried about in the least. To really get Tom going we should let Jones and some others borrow our bikes, and along with us go riding through the grounds since that's forbidden! Can you guys make Indian whoop noises @OhioJones @Evans200 ?


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 11, 2016)

still not sure why he thinks we would ride our bikes into the cars? Lol oh well.


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 11, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> Right on. I don't mind as long as the public is not doing anything harmful. Jones, you or other bike guys I'm not worried about in the least. To really get Tom going we should let Jones and some others borrow our bikes, and along with us go riding through the grounds since that's forbidden! Can you guys make Indian whoop noises @OhioJones @Evans200 ?



Because it sounds like an assanine idea, count me in! Ha!


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 12, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> Some serious bikes there, my friend. Cannot wait!



Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 12, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> still not sure why he thinks we would ride our bikes into the cars? Lol oh well.



Antique car owners are a little paranoid. I showed cars for over 30 years. Bikes, kids, dogs, and rain are the things they fear the most. Guys like us pose no threat. It's the locals they're afraid of. The guy that doesn't park his bike and walk the show. He's the one with the 45 speed walmart bike that leans it within an inch of a car to look inside, while eating his ice cream in 90 degree heat. Or the idiot that can't leave home without his jumping dog that never bites, but loves to hop around with his 30 foot metal chain all over everything.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 12, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Looking forward to meeting you!




Yes I'm looking forward to meeting mr Jones also. Hoping other cabe members visit too. I'll be easy to spot with my green bike shirt.


----------



## Evans200 (Jun 12, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> Yes I'm looking forward to meeting mr Jones also. Hoping other cabe members visit too. I'll be easy to spot with my green bike shirt.



Hey Dan, bring a Murray Torpedo pedal car if you have one!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 12, 2016)

Don't have one of those. I'll see if I can fit a car in the trailer.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 12, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Hey Dan, bring a Murray Torpedo pedal car if you have one!



I can fit 2!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 12, 2016)

The Glidacycle is a big hit. Al's bikes are behind me. My Schwinns and high wheel, my pedal cars too.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 12, 2016)

thanks so much dan the bike guy  for the pictures . i was hoping some one would take pictures . i like the peddle cars to and all the bikes from bicycle larry


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 12, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> thanks so much dan the bike guy  for the pictures . i was hoping some one would take pictures . i like the peddle cars to and all the bikes from bicycle larry




Check back tonight or tomorrow for more from Al and I


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 12, 2016)

A few of the cars


----------

